# want to see your crazy hood!!!!



## timVWjoy (Jan 12, 2006)

ok i have an extra hood and was thinking on doing a checkered pattern on it? i know there is some crazy hoods out there! SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








THANKS


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

Go to a Mini forum if u want checkered hoods. V dubzors rockzors de harlequin


----------



## Colin Landforce (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (IslandRidin~)*

checkers would be dope man. ima do a flat black w/ mad graffiti stylez on it.


----------



## timVWjoy (Jan 12, 2006)

i have a red vr6 with black rims!!


----------



## Colin Landforce (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (timVWjoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timVWjoy* »_i have a red JETTA with black rims!! 

fixed it for ya, now theres some helpful info in there.

checkerboard could be cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

